# Understanding Excludes 1 and Excludes 2 in ICD-10



## dittotee (Jun 4, 2019)

I am studying on my own to take the CPC exam.  I have 20+ years experience in medical billing and coding.  I have realized that I don't know as much as thought I did!  LOl.  My question is understanding completely the Excludes 1 and Excludes 2 in ICD-10.  This is my understanding and I am needing confirmation or correction on what I think I know . . . . 
Excludes 1 means that if someone has a specific dx and whatever is stated in Excludes 1, those codes in Excludes 1 cannot be used in conjunction with the original specific dx code.  
Excludes 2 means that if a pt. has two issues/dx and one of them is in the excludes 2, it can be coded in addition too, with the original specific code.  (But by calling it an Excludes 2 makes it confusion as to what is excluded.)


----------



## cgaston (Jun 4, 2019)

If you look under Section 1 of "Conventions, general coding guidelines and chapter specific guidelines" in the back of the ICD 10 book there are descriptions of both (it's page 1341 in my book)

_A type 1 Excludes note is a pure excludes note. It means "NOT CODED HERE"! An Excludes 1 note indicates that the code excluded should never be used at the same time as the code above the Excludes 1 note

A type 2 Excludes note represents "Not included here". An excludes 2 note indicates that the condition excluded is not part of the condition represented by the code_


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jun 4, 2019)

HI! You are correct. Excludes1 means never ever. If you are looking to code conditions together most likely you are in the wrong spot if there is an Excludes1. Excludes2 means that yes, sometimes the patient can have both (for example, acute and chronic). Keep in mind though to always watch for any errata, sometimes there are errors found and corrected.


----------



## pharbolic (Sep 29, 2022)

Is there a website to help our providers with the exclusions 1 & 2


----------

